# Canned Oysters for shooters?



## GA Home Cook (Dec 17, 2015)

I am wanting to make some oyster shooters for new years eve party.  Has anyone ever used canned oysters?  Also may make some Rockerfellers.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2015)

*Canned Oysters*

Hmm.  Canned oysters, to me, aren't the shooter type.  Salt and Pepper hopefully will weigh in, he gets a lot of great fresh seafood even in Montana, and has posted some lovely oyster shooter pics.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2015)

Living on the Atlantic coast here, I'd agree, Dawg. When the seafood is the main component of the dish, fresh is always better (except for tuna salad. Fresh tuna is wonderful in it, but too expensive for a common lunch item, for us).


----------



## Zagut (Dec 17, 2015)

Canned Oysters have been cooked by the canning process.

I don't think they'd be very good in a shooter.

You really want raw oysters along with the oyster liquor.  

They might work in the Rockefeller if you were to cook the topping first and then put it on the canned oysters and then only heated it up.

Oysters are sorta like shrimp. You don't want to overcook them or you'll be chowing down on rubber. 

Go with raw oysters if you can. 

But I might be an oyster snob living on the Chesapeake Bay where I can get them off the boats. 

On a side note: 
In my youth I went oystering with a friend of mine who was a professional waterman.
It was January and after a day of "hard" work I've never been colder in my life.
I learned that day that this wasn't how I wanted to earn a living. 
Since that day I've never complained about the price of oysters.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't buy canned oysters, most are from Asia & I just don't trust them. I buy Pacific oysters by the pint @ walmart , small size. Also canned oysters are not raw but steamed.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 17, 2015)

Drat.  S&P popped my daydream.  Here I thought he had a secret tributary that went direct from Montana to the Pacific.  And all this time all he has to do is row a boat to Walmart's parking lot.  Well, his seafood dishes  always look like good eating and pictures. 

I like oysters Rockefeller and canned smoked oysters speared with a toothpick.    Haven't had the latter in eons, so couldn't say where they originate.


----------



## puffin3 (Dec 18, 2015)

I think there's some confusion here.
Canned oysters are always cooked never raw.
Raw oysters are only sold in the shell in mesh bags or already shucked in plastic tubs.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 18, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> I think there's some confusion here.
> Canned oysters are always cooked never raw.
> Raw oysters are only sold in the shell in mesh bags or already shucked in plastic tubs.



That is funny, I can by fresh oysters by the case.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Drat.  S&P popped my daydream.*  Here I thought he had a secret tributary that went direct from Montana to the Pacific.*  And all this time all he has to do is row a boat to Walmart's parking lot.  Well, his seafood dishes  always look like good eating and pictures.
> 
> I like oysters Rockefeller and canned smoked oysters speared with a toothpick.    Haven't had the latter in eons, so couldn't say where they originate.



He's on the wrong side of the mountains for a direct line to the Pacific...all his rivers run east and south.  My old rivers ran west and north (before I moved away.)  Took me a bit of orientation to get directions correct by watching the river run.


----------



## puffin3 (Dec 18, 2015)

CraigC said:


> That is funny, I can by fresh oysters by the case.


We only get fresh local oysters here on Vancouver Island. Mainly from Fanny Bay and from Salt Spring Island but some come from the Powell River area.
They are sold in large restaurant quantities in hemp gunny sacks.
In the local stores you can buy them in small plastic mesh bags or already shucked in small plastic tubs.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 18, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Drat.  S&P popped my daydream.  Here I thought he had a secret tributary that went direct from Montana to the Pacific.  And all this time all he has to do is row a boat to Walmart's parking lot.  Well, his seafood dishes  always look like good eating and pictures.
> 
> I like oysters Rockefeller and canned smoked oysters speared with a toothpick.    Haven't had the latter in eons, so couldn't say where they originate.



    Even though I "row" to walmart, they are fresh shucked Pacific oysters. And the perfect  size for shooters.


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2015)

CraigC said:


> That is funny, I can by fresh oysters by the case.



Shucked or shelled?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2015)

Addie said:


> Shucked or shelled?



Doubtful. Many oyster aficionados like shucking their own.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 18, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> We only get fresh local oysters here on Vancouver Island. Mainly from Fanny Bay and from Salt Spring Island but some come from the Powell River area.
> They are sold in large restaurant quantities in hemp gunny sacks.
> In the local stores you can buy them in small plastic mesh bags or already shucked in small plastic tubs.



Good for you! We are not all from your location. Blue points are the most readily available in our region. They can be bought as you describe, or by the case. Just because they are sold a certain way in your locale, doesn't mean that is the only way they can be bought.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 18, 2015)

The refrigerated, shucked oysters work for shooters when you don't have access to others. They're generally in the grocery store near the smoked salmon, and packaged lump crabmeat. They're great for po'boys, chowder and in seafood minestrone as well.


----------



## puffin3 (Dec 19, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Good for you! We are not all from your location. Blue points are the most readily available in our region. They can be bought as you describe, or by the case. Just because they are sold a certain way in your locale, doesn't mean that is the only way they can be bought.


I never said they couldn't be bought other ways. I simply noted how they are sold around here pal.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 19, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> I never said they couldn't be bought other ways. I simply noted how they are sold around here pal.



Actually, you said:



puffin3 said:


> I think there's some confusion here.
> Canned oysters are always cooked never raw.
> Raw oysters are only sold in the shell in mesh bags or already shucked in plastic tubs.


----------



## puffin3 (Dec 19, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, you said:


 You're right. I should have included "around here" in my post.
Are there raw shucked oysters available in cans. Cans as in Campbell soup?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> You're right. I should have included "around here" in my post.
> Are there raw shucked oysters available in cans. Cans as in Campbell soup?




As Zagut pointed out, the canning process cooks the oysters.  Raw uncanned oysters in a can would be a food poisoning disaster!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 19, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> You're right. I should have included "around here" in my post.
> Are there raw shucked oysters available in cans. Cans as in Campbell soup?



Not that I know of. I think that would create a huge risk of food poisoning. Canned foods are heated to 160°F after sealing to kill any pathogens inside, which also cooks the contents.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2015)

My favorite soup has to be Oyster Stew. I was at the airport restaurant. I decided to have Oyster Stew. Pirate was about ten at the time. He was with me. When he saw me put a whole oyster in my mouth with a fat belly, he got so sick just siting there at  the table. Had to rush him to the bathroom. Today he loves them fried. 

At the beginning of December, my grocery store had a big supply of oysters in net bags. I picked up a bag to look at it to see how fresh they were. I found out. A couple of them squirted right on my glasses and face. I love oysters, but you really have to know how to safely open them.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 19, 2015)

IMO, canned oysters are one of those things that shouldn't have been invented...


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2015)

I do love canned smoked oysters eaten with the prerequisite toothpick.  Unsmoked canned oysters, not so much.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I do love canned smoked oysters eaten with the prerequisite toothpick.  Unsmoked canned oysters, not so much.



I've always loved canned smoked oysters too but next time I buy them, I want to check where those babies came from. Nothing Asian for me!
Thanks for pointing that out Joey.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 19, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I do love canned smoked oysters eaten with the prerequisite toothpick.  Unsmoked canned oysters, not so much.



You're right.  I will eat the smoked kind...


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 20, 2015)

jennyema said:


> IMO, canned oysters are one of those things that shouldn't have been invented...


ny thoughts exactly. Although I am a sucker for smoked oysters...


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'd skip it if I couldn't get fresh.  Regarding those raw oysters in the grocery in plastic containers, we were thinking about getting some once and then I noticed that the lids were all bowed upward.  Looked closer and they were WAY past their best by date.  Just a word to the wise.....


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 22, 2015)

Canned oysters for shooters?.... never.


----------

